#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Μητρώο δημόσιου έργου

## xenossotiris

Μήπως γνωρίζει κανείς σχετικά με το μητρώο έργου; Είναι προυπόθεση (η  υποβολή του, από τον Ανάδοχο του έργου) γιά την παραλαβή του έργου.  Έχει εκδοθεί η Υπουργική απόφαση, που προβλέπεται από τον Νόμο;

----------

